# Shaper Origin software and cutters



## Mark Chedzey (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi all, thanks for admitting me. I’ve just purchased a Shaper Origin (not landed yet) and I’m interested in which software you use and why? 
I’ve also watched several videos where people were using 1/16” and 1/32” spiral uncut cutters - they are not easy to come by from my initial google searches - any suggestions of manufacturers/suppliers? I’m based in the UK so they need to be 8mm or 1/8” collet


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N/A and welcome to the forums...
We're happy you found us...

look to burrs for your needs...

.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Mark! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel. Add your location to your profile, as well.

We do like photos so show us your shop, tools, projects, etc. whenever you're ready. What sort of woodworking are you planning with that Shaper Origin or doing now?

I use both Fusion 360 and Carveco on the CAD/CAM side and Mach4 on the CNC controller side.

David


----------



## Mark Chedzey (Jul 7, 2020)

Great thanks, I can’t seem to change my information, is it because I’m using iPhone and not the full website?
David[/QUOTE]


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes sir, more than likely. Go to Account Settings in the top right of this page, then Edit Your Details. You'll see the name and location fields there.

David


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Best seller of small bits.
https://www.ebay.com/str/carbideplus


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Mark


----------

